# Stone chip paint



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Evening all, Where’s best to get some touch up paint that’s a good match as I have couple of stone chips I would like to touch up. I Tried Halfords and paint colour looks nothing like my paint


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I always buy the manufacturers touch up kits. They're not the cheapest but the best match. I've used a Halfords one in the past and it was a bus ride out.


----------

